# How to differentiate between feral and homer pigeonof same colour



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

I want to know how to differentiate between a Feral and Domestic Homer Pigeon of same color like the color of Rock Dove(Blackish + silver + ring)

If i go to buy a homer Pigeon and the seller give me Wild Pigeon then how can differentiate and buy a correct pigeon,
i have search over the internet and see the pic of Domestic Homer than i feel the difference in just their NOSE, is it correct
Give me Advice 
Thanks


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes, feral will have rounder head and not a large cere/nose or wattle, the white part of the nose. They are more streamlined head, not round like a roller or high flyer or feral.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Homers*

CBL is right most of the obvious differences are in the shape of the head.

The front of a homers head tends to slope down to the bill, and the wattle tends to be larger, but the wattle is not always prominent in all homer strains.
One other things to watch for is a large cleaner eye cere. Feral's tend to grow feathers closer to the eye where as homers tend to have a larger clean area around the eye. Another thing to watch is feather tightness. Ferals tend to have looser feathering than the tight feathering on a homer. One last thing to watch for is the tail width. Ferals can have a wide tail whereas good homers tend to have a narrow almost one feather width tail.


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks to both of you
with your help i hope i will buy the correct pigeon


----------

